# What are black people doing here



## Ghold (Dec 30, 2021)

Black men have the highest sexual dimorphism there is

How fucked up in the head are you to rot on a psl forum


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 30, 2021)

They don't want to thugmaxx.


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 30, 2021)

Why are Indian people here? They're white skinned dimorphic moggers.
@justinzayn


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> They don't want to thugmaxx.


Tyrones don't have to thugmaxx tbh


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Dec 30, 2021)

Ghold said:


> Black men have the highest sexual dimorphism there is
> 
> How fucked up in the head are you to rot on a psl forum


@looksmaxxer234 wtf why he is calling you out


----------



## Magical Apple (Dec 30, 2021)

Ghold said:


> Black men have the highest sexual dimorphism there is
> 
> How fucked up in the head are you to rot on a psl forum


its actually really hard for black guys I think. They have it the worst out of almost any ethnic group.


----------



## Ghold (Dec 30, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> @looksmaxxer234 wtf why he is calling you out


@looksmaxxer234 send pics in pm bby


----------



## Amexmaxx (Dec 30, 2021)

Ghold said:


> Black men have the highest sexual dimorphism there is



black women will beg to differ.


----------



## Pendejo (Dec 30, 2021)

Magical Apple said:


> its actually really hard for black guys I think. They have it the worst out of almost any ethnic group.


Nah, Indians have it the worst undoubtedly.


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2021)

Niggers being the most masculine is a total meme

404 browridges, bug eyes, flat noses, recessed chin, big blowjob lips, shorther midfaces, rounder face, short torso, long legs, no body hair, physically weaker compared to whites, short.

If they didnt have the myth of bbc they would be same tier as curries.


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 30, 2021)

smart greycel


----------



## Magical Apple (Dec 30, 2021)

Pendejo said:


> Nah, Indians have it the worst undoubtedly.


Indians can always go back to india. Black dudes have no where to run to. They are stuck in there shit situation. Horrible toxic culture and expectations and garbage choices. Its pretty awful actually. I feel bad for blackcels.


----------



## Ghold (Dec 30, 2021)

Where is sonoftyrone 

I need more sperging about west africans


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> Niggers being the most masculine is a total meme
> 
> 404 browridges, bug eyes, flat noses, recessed chin, big blowjob lips, shorther midfaces, rounder face, short torso, long legs, no body hair, physically weaker compared to whites, short.
> 
> If they didnt have dick myth they would be same tier as curries.


sphagetti slurping retard back at it again with his cope


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 30, 2021)

Magical Apple said:


> its actually really hard for black guys I think. They have it the worst out of almost any ethnic group.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 30, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Tyrones don't have to thugmaxx tbh


Every Tyrone I've met IRL has been fully thugmaxxed. Being a straight-cut black guy is a massive failo, even if you're Tyrone.


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 30, 2021)

Ghold said:


> Where is sonoftyrone
> 
> I need more sperging about west africans


get adolf hipster(abu-bakr-al-baghadi) and @sonoftyrone here tbh


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 30, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Why are Indian people here? They're white skinned dimorphic moggers.
> @justinzayn


nigger I am a punjabi from Pakistan,although i said many times there is nothing wrong with indians
south asia>east asia


----------



## Magical Apple (Dec 30, 2021)

Ghold said:


> Where is sonoftyrone
> 
> I need more sperging about west africans


----------



## Ghold (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> Niggers being the most masculine is a total meme
> 
> 404 browridges, bug eyes, flat noses, recessed chin, big blowjob lips, shorther midfaces, rounder face, short torso, long legs, no body hair, physically weaker compared to whites, short.
> 
> If they didnt have the myth of bbc they would be same tier as curries.


I absolutely did not read and as a matter of fact


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Every Tyrone I've met IRL has been fully thugmaxxed. Being a straight-cut black guy is a massive failo, even if you're Tyrone.


I doubt this guy would have to be thugmaxxed


----------



## Pendejo (Dec 30, 2021)

MrGlutton said:


> get adolf hipster(abu-bakr-al-baghadi) and @sonoftyrone here tbh


Legit Theory too.


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2021)

Magical Apple said:


> Black dudes have no where to run to. They are stuck in there shit situation.


They have Africa
If indians can go back to India, africans can go back to Africa 
African americans would even mog the native africans because of lighter skin and better height


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 30, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> I doubt this guy would have to be thugmaxxed
> View attachment 1468022


He doesn't, but he's the best looking black man in the world. Even Meeks is thugmaxxed.


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> He doesn't, but he's the best looking black man in the world. Even Meeks is thugmaxxed.


tyson beckford is better than him


----------



## Magical Apple (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> They have Africa
> If indians can go back to India, africans can go back to Africa
> African americans would even mog the native africans because of lighter skin and better height


They have no connection to africa and know nothing about african culture. Not to mention africa is all fucked up.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> He doesn't, but he's the best looking black man in the world. Even Meeks is thugmaxxed.


Maybe


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2021)

Ghold said:


> I absolutely did not read and as a matter of fact
> View attachment 1468019





MrGlutton said:


> sphagetti slurping retard back at it again with his cope


⬆️
Non black users slurping black dicks as usual


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2021)

Magical Apple said:


> They have no connection to africa and know nothing about african culture. Not to mention africa is all fucked up.


There is no such a thing as "african culture"


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 30, 2021)

Magical Apple said:


> its actually really hard for black guys I think. They have it the worst out of almost any ethnic group.


Latinos have it the easiest!

🙏🇩🇴

@Ethereal @kjsbdfiusdf


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> There is no such a thing as "african culture"


I guess, each african nation is different and don't have the same traditions tbh. The way european powers laid out african borders was fucked, ethnic groups were spread from each other.


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> Niggers being the most masculine is a total meme
> 
> 404 browridges, bug eyes, flat noses, recessed chin, big blowjob lips, shorther midfaces, rounder face, short torso, long legs, no body hair, physically weaker compared to whites, short.
> 
> If they didnt have the myth of bbc they would be same tier as curries.


didnt u said pak/indian>>rice???what happened now


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 30, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Latinos have it the easiest!
> 
> 🙏🇩🇴
> 
> @Ethereal @kjsbdfiusdf


You see women of all races go for latinos tbh, this rarely happens with other ethnics. Latino fever?


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> dont u said pak/indian>>rice???what happened now


Who's speaking about rice here?!

I said that rn it's black > indian > rice but without the media halo blacks and indians would have the same smv


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Dec 30, 2021)

wish i was black


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 30, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> You see women of all races go for latinos tbh, this rarely happens with other ethnics. Latino fever?


Not a fever 
Just a normal thing

Average Latino/Med


----------



## Pendejo (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> indian > rice


Wrong.


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2021)

Pendejo said:


> Wrong.


Tbh depends which type of indian
Tamils and south indomelanid are below east asians


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 30, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Not a fever
> Just a normal thing
> 
> Average Latino/Med


@kjsbdfiusdf doxxed


----------



## Ghold (Dec 30, 2021)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Thugmax does not work for my target demographic


What makes u say that boyo


blackopstruecel said:


> wish i was black


You look like a white version of FaceandLMS if it makes you feel any better


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 30, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Not a fever
> Just a normal thing
> 
> Average Latino/Med


one thing i seen in hollywood is director often caste white men with bruntte med south euro women alot of times,even many couples in hollywood are white guys with med women,med women are more fetished on average then med men in hollywood
but this med guy get to kiss margot robie tho


----------



## Ghold (Dec 30, 2021)

AlexBrown84 said:


> I’ve never seen what that guy looks like. Also who is tbat


I was quoting the other guy


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2021)

Ghold said:


> I was quoting the other guy


What's your ethnicity Op?


----------



## Ghold (Dec 30, 2021)

AlexBrown84 said:


> You wish you were med ahahahhha.
> 
> I’m Afro med btw


gl as expected
You need to fix your skin asap boyo


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> Niggers being the most masculine is a total meme
> 
> 404 browridges, bug eyes, flat noses, recessed chin, big blowjob lips, shorther midfaces, rounder face, short torso, long legs, no body hair, physically weaker compared to whites, short.
> 
> If they didnt have the myth of bbc they would be same tier as curries.


Isnt this my post lol


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 30, 2021)

AlexBrown84 said:


> You wish you were med ahahahhha.
> 
> I’m Afro med btw


med is great but hollywood caste med women with white men alot of times,kinda cucked


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 30, 2021)

Cumskin cope


gamma said:


> Niggers being the most masculine is a total meme
> 
> 404 browridges, bug eyes, flat noses, recessed chin, big blowjob lips, shorther midfaces, rounder face, short torso, long legs, no body hair, physically weaker compared to whites, short.
> 
> If they didnt have the myth of bbc they would be same tier as curries.


Dark skin is considered more masculine, unlike pale skin.
Most of the features you mentioned are not unique to blacks, my dad has pronounced browridge and hunter eyes, my caucasian friend on the other hand doesn't have browridge and cuck eyes.
Flat nose are more dysmorphic.

Ever wonder why most tranny who most convincingly look like women are white?


----------



## Ghold (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> What's your ethnicity Op?


Irish and german or smth


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Isnt this my post lol


It is


----------



## Warlow (Dec 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Every Tyrone I've met IRL has been fully thugmaxxed. Being a straight-cut black guy is a massive failo, even if you're Tyrone.


Only white boy who gets it jfl


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> Ever wonder why most tranny who most convincingly look like women are white?


Great cope
Black boys are so feminine that can more easily pass as trans


----------



## Ghold (Dec 30, 2021)

Ghold said:


> Irish and german or smth


Also some polish ancestry


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2021)

Ghold said:


> Irish and german or smth


I'm so sorry, living in a black country like Usa brainwashed you


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> Great cope
> Black boys are so feminine that can more easily pass as trans
> View attachment 1468066


Black women look like tranny, if you look like a black women, you look like a tranny


----------



## Warlow (Dec 30, 2021)

AlexBrown84 said:


> You wish you were med ahahahhha.
> 
> I’m Afro med btw


Nigga you look more like a sorcerer with your harry potter ass than "med"


----------



## Warlow (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> I'm so sorry, living in a black country like Usa brainwashed you


most insecure user on this site by far, black dudes must have done something horrible to you in childhood or God knows what tbh.

Seek out therapy beloved


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 30, 2021)

them said:


> muh masculine
> youre native american and are a cuck


I'm mullato,But yes, I have Native American genes


----------



## Ghold (Dec 30, 2021)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Thanks


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2021)

Warlow said:


> most insecure user on this site by far, black dudes most have done something horrible to you in childhood or something tbh.
> 
> Seek out therapy beloved


being confident about my race and masculinity is the opposite of being insecure

You *wish* that we all were insecure like Op, that is white but thinks blacks mog

But we southern euro and balkans are very confident about our race, not like white americans than are often insecure cucks


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Dec 30, 2021)

Ghold said:


> What makes u say that boyo
> 
> You look like a white version of FaceandLMS if it makes you feel any better


white but not white enough


----------



## Warlow (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> being confident about my race and masculinity is the opposite of being insecure
> 
> You *whish* that we all were insecure like Op, that is white but thinks blacks mog
> 
> But we southern euro and balkans are very confident about our race, not like white americans than are often insecure cucks


No that's a bullshit copout. I have Italian friends on PSL they're white, they some cool ass niggas, never once have I seen them so blatantly bothered by BBC shitposts like you and some others.

Every man needs to be proud of his masculinity. But if you were truly proud of your race you wouldn't even entertain the "shitposts" in the manner that you do which tells me you are extremely bothered by what is being said.

Therefore I can conclude you're not proud of your race you feel slighted by blacks even when they don't acknowledge you, you a little bitch boy. 

But you can learn not to give a fuck, there is salvation for all, even for my less advanced niggas


----------



## OldRooster (Dec 30, 2021)

Given that a third of black men are either dead or convicted felons by 30, even a 25th percentile black man has a good chance to reproduce if he can make it 30 without going to prison.


----------



## fogdart (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> Niggers being the most masculine is a total meme
> 
> 404 browridges, bug eyes, flat noses, recessed chin, big blowjob lips, shorther midfaces, rounder face, short torso, long legs, no body hair, physically weaker compared to whites, short.
> 
> If they didnt have the myth of bbc they would be same tier as curries.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 30, 2021)

Warlow said:


> Only white boy who gets it jfl


I don't get how it's not obvious to everyone. Easiest ascension ever if you're black. Not a single one of my black teammates in hs/college wasn't thugmaxxed. Even the 5.5+ PSL tyrones were wearing designer drip, talking ghetto, being super low inhib, etc and they got tons of bitches, cute innocent-looking white girls included.

Too many nerdy Kevins on here that don't want to ascend and instead plan a bunch of useless surgeries.


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2021)

fogdart said:


> View attachment 1468108


Ironic
Top 1% of black men is recessed like bottom 1% of white men


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ironic
> Top 1% of black men is recessed like bottom 1% of white men
> View attachment 1468126


gamma ur fighting for nordic men when ur a med italian why?????
blk men masc mogs but white men the most atttractive race overall


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I don't get how it's not obvious to everyone. Easiest ascension ever if you're black. Not a single one of my black teammates in hs/college wasn't thugmaxxed. Even the 5.5+ PSL tyrones were wearing designer drip, talking ghetto, being super low inhib, etc and they got tons of bitches, cute innocent-looking white girls included.
> 
> Too many nerdy Kevins on here that don't want to ascend and instead plan a bunch of useless surgeries.


Slav men (your race) are doing the same

Most slav men in Europe are thugmaxxed and they always get a slav woman that mogs them 

You could do the same instead of surgeries


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> gamma ur fighting for nordic men when ur a med italian why?????
> blk men masc mogs but white men the most atttractive race overall


Meds are white europeans like nordics


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Dec 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Every Tyrone I've met IRL has been fully thugmaxxed. Being a straight-cut black guy is a massive failo, even if you're Tyrone.


This tbh especially growing up in urban areas white girls will you at you like an alien if your a well spoken black guy , unless you look like Broderick or Beckford you have to be low Inhib


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> Slav men (your race) are doing the same
> 
> Most slav men in Europe are thugmaxxed and they always get a slav woman that mogs them
> 
> You could do the same instead of surgeries


But I would have to move to Russia and learn a new language in a new country with different culture with no family or connections or job qualifications. Also would need to get a citizenship and serve mandatory in the army there.


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> Meds are white europeans like nordics


since u said paki indian>rice so ok meds are white agread


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ironic
> Top 1% of black men is recessed like bottom 1% of white men
> View attachment 1468126


Michael B Jordan is nowhere near top 1% black men he just has a huge status halo you can literally go to a local basketball park or gym and find black guys that mog him


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 30, 2021)

Black guys should be banned on sight


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 30, 2021)

Warlow said:


> most insecure user on this site by far, black dudes must have done something horrible to you in childhood or God knows what tbh.
> 
> Seek out therapy beloved


He's delusion maxed and lives in a weird country


----------



## fogdart (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ironic
> Top 1% of black men is recessed like bottom 1% of white men
> View attachment 1468126


Saying MBJ is top 1% of blacks is like saying Ryan gosling is top 1% of whites - they are both overrate hollywood. You sound like you haven't seen a lot of black people in your life - your perception of black people is mostly from TV. Top 1% of blacks are Tyson Beckford, Mukasa, Boris Kodjoe etc.


----------



## fogdart (Dec 30, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Black guys should be banned on sight


Why should we be banned?


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 30, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Why should we be banned?


Because you get girls easily


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> He's delusion maxxed


Ironic


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2021)

fogdart said:


> You sound like you haven't seen a lot of black people in your life - your perception of black people is mostly from TV.


I see a lot of immigrants from Africa and they're short and frail


----------



## fogdart (Dec 30, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Because you get girls easily


If you fit the black stereotype of tall, muscular and masculine then yes. Otherwise it is over - I have a blackcel friend who is short and frail looking. Also, blacks won't usually get high quality women unless they're Tyrone tier in looks.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ironic


I'm truth maxed , you are delusional


----------



## hebbewem (Dec 30, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Because you get girls easily


Cope


----------



## fogdart (Dec 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> I see a lot of immigrants from Africa and they're short and frail


Africa immigrants who come to Italy are usually refugees - niggas fleeing war and hunger so what do you expect? Middle class and upper class blacks either immigrate to or are born in USA, Canada, UK or France.


----------



## Warlow (Dec 30, 2021)

fogdart said:


> If you fit the black stereotype of tall, muscular and masculine then yes. Otherwise it is over - I have a blackcel friend who is short and frail looking. Also, blacks won't usually get high quality women unless they're Tyrone tier in looks.


why even argue with this guy? he lives in a dream that doesn't exist for his ass.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 30, 2021)

fogdart said:


> If you fit the black stereotype of tall, muscular and masculine then yes. Otherwise it is over - I have a blackcel friend who is short and frail looking. Also, blacks won't usually get high quality women unless they're Tyrone tier in looks.


Like I said a million times you got to be really really bad to be black and get nothing. You can be 5'5 and still get some type of girl being black. You got to look like edp not to get no girl. 

Does every black guy pull a stacy, no. But let's say a black guy gets a 3/10. That same 3/10 would reject a ton of white guys that are her looksmatch. Because she wants a nigga.


----------



## fogdart (Dec 30, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Like I said a million times you got to be really really bad to be black and get nothing. You can be 5'5 and still get some type of girl being black. You got to look like edp not to get no girl.
> 
> *Does every black guy pull a stacy, no. But let's say a black guy gets a 3/10. That same 3/10 would reject a ton of white guys that are her looksmatch. Because she wants a nigga.*


There is some truth to what you're saying, but it is not that straightforward. There is a *small* niche of women who are very BBCpilled who would date any black guy as long he is thugmaxxed and hyper NT, but same can be said about white men too. A 3/10 white guy can slay asian and ethnic minority women who worship white men - just travel to Asia or latin america


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 30, 2021)

fogdart said:


> There is some truth to what you're saying, but it is not that straightforward. There is a *small* niche of women who are very BBCpilled who would date any black guy as long he is thugmaxxed and hyper NT, but same can be said about white men too. A 3/10 white guy can slay asian and ethnic minority women who worship white men - just travel to Asia or latin america


Some truth? Lol no it's 100 percent truth in the USA. It's definitely not a small niche. Also in the USA I rarely see Asian women. Actually just tried for one at my local store that I finally seen a Asian girl. She told me she had a boyfriend. 

Like I said before ,for one I don't have the money or kind of life to go travel there,and it would be stupidity thinking I'd find love there. They just want a damn green card and money.


----------



## Ghold (Dec 30, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Why should we be banned?


Time online101d 16h 38m


----------



## fogdart (Dec 30, 2021)

Ghold said:


> Time online101d 16h 38m


dude I don't log out. the time online means nothing lol


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 30, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Some truth? Lol no it's 100 percent truth in the USA. It's definitely not a small niche. Also in the USA I rarely see Asian women. Actually just tried for one at my local store that I finally seen a Asian girl. She told me she had a boyfriend.
> 
> Like I said before ,for one I don't have the money or kind of life to go travel there,and it would be stupidity thinking I'd find love there. They just want a damn green card and money.


Do u live in a state with many Black americans?
in the South?


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 30, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> Do u live in a state with many Black americans?
> in the South?


No, Ohio which is considered mid west I think. I've heard the south is even worse. I'm sure it's like Africa there.


----------



## Ghold (Dec 30, 2021)

fogdart said:


> dude I don't log out. the time online means nothing lol


It means something to me


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Dec 30, 2021)

They are here to make shitty racebait threads and debate sfcels for hours on end


----------



## anactualdude (Jan 17, 2022)

gamma said:


> Niggers being the most masculine is a total meme
> 
> 404 browridges, bug eyes, flat noses, recessed chin, big blowjob lips, shorther midfaces, rounder face, short torso, long legs, no body hair, physically weaker compared to whites, short.
> 
> If they didnt have the myth of bbc they would be same tier as curries.


Shorter? Weaker? The Olympics beg to differ bud


----------

